# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Formulaire InfoPath vers Carnet d'adresses Outlook

## Jean-Claude Dusse

Salut  tous,

Voil mon petit soucis: j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'exporter les donnes d'un formulaire InfoPath (MS Office 2007) vers le carnet d'adresses d'Outlook (MS Office 2007)?


Merci pour toutes vos suggestions!!!

PS: c'est trs urgent !!!

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Sache pour commencer qui y a rien d'urgent y a que de chose en retard  :;): 
Et que de le marquer dans ton poste ne va pas faire changer la vitesse a laquelle on va la rsoudre  ::lol::  Donc ca sert  rien.

Pour ton problme, si tu nous expliquait plus en dtail quelle struture XML tu utilise dans ton formulaire? Qu'es-ce que tu veux y insrer? Bref un topo de la situation.

Perso moi je connais pas bien outlook alors si tu pouvais me donner des piste  pour savoir comment on peux importer ca serait pas mal... 

Mais bon ce sujet  premire vue + sa place dans un forum Outlook que Infopath car le plus grande partie de ta question a l'air d'tre comment importer des contacts Outlook?

++

Thierry

----------


## Jean-Claude Dusse

Avant tout, merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon post !!!

Mon problme en ralit est que je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'importer les donnes d'un formulaire InfoPath vers le carnet d'adresses d'Outlook, et ceci quelques soient mes donnes, parceque j'ai vu que dans InfoPath on peut cre diffrents types de formulaires.
En ralit c'est mon Boss qui m'a pos une colle !!!

Merci merci !!!

PS: j'ai aussi post mon problme sur le forum d'Outlook, et j'attends toujours  ::?: !

----------


## virgul

Faut pas rver c'est un peu impossible de faire comme tu le dit "quelque soient mes donnes" car comment savoir ou est le nom, l'e-mail,...

Bref soit plus clair car la j'y comprends rien!

En ce qui concerne le forum Outlook as-tu pos la question "comment importer dans Outlook" ou "depuis Infopath comment importer dans Outlook" car si c'est la deux tu risque pas trop d'avoir de rponse car les gens connaissent encore mal Infopath.

Et pour finir y en a certain qui on horreur du mot urgent et qui ne reponde simplement pas. Je te conseil donc une redition de ton post sur le forum Outlook.

Encore une chose si toi mme tu n'as aucune ide de ton problme nous on va pas pouvoir deviner a ta place. Alors essaye de bien clarifier ta situation sur papier et une fois que c'est clair pose des question clair et prcise. Car ce que tu viens de me poster c'est un peu: "tu pourrais pas le faire a ma place et me l'envoyer" ce qui n'arrivera jamais a moins qu'une personne l'a dj fait et te donne la reponse toute cuite (mais c'est 0.000000001% des cas).

----------


## Jean-Claude Dusse

Dsole je crois que je ne me suis pas bien fait comprendre  ::oops:: , je recommence.

Voil ce que je veux, j'aimerais alimenter le carnet d'adresses d'Outlook (contacts)  l'aide d'un formulaire InfoPath (ou bien  partir d'un autre formulaire ASP.Net), sachant que dans ce dernier j'ai les info suivantes: nom, prnom, e-mail, adresse, et autre ...

----------


## virgul

> Dsole je crois que je ne me suis pas bien fait comprendre , je recommence.
> 
> Voil ce que je veux, j'aimerais alimenter le carnet d'adresses d'Outlook (contacts)  l'aide d'un formulaire InfoPath (ou bien  partir d'un autre formulaire ASP.Net), sachant que dans ce dernier j'ai les info suivantes: nom, prnom, e-mail, adresse, et autre ...


Ok ben pas de souci reviens vers moi quand tu auras trouver les diffrentes mthode pour insrer des personne dans Outlook et on verra laquelle est la plus propice pour Infopath.

Avant ca dsol je peux pas t'aider.

++

Thierry

----------


## Jean-Claude Dusse

J'ai trouv la solution, qui est toute simple, il suffit juste d'ajouter la rfrence Microsoft.Outlook ( partir de l'onglet COM), et de chercher un peu sur la classe Outlook.
L a marche super  ::mouarf:: 

Aller Bonne Nuit les petits  :;):

----------


## billout rm

Sympa d'avoir post la solution.

J'en dduis que le cheminement inverse peut se faire facilement.
On peut rcuprer tous les contacts d'un utilisateur dans outlook et les afficher par exemple dans un tableau extensible d'infopath...

Et on pourrait peut-tre faire a aussi avec un calendrier!!!
Pas mal tout a... ::P:

----------

